# best time to buy plane tix for Mar 2015 to Grand Cayman?



## Tahiya (Jul 3, 2014)

For folks who travel often to grand cayman in March, have you generally found it best to buy your airline tickets early (eg Aug)  or 2-3 months ahead, or some other time?  We can fly either from Oregon or Miami, with a preference that any stopovers be at airports that don't usually get snow.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jul 4, 2014)

I've been watching Jacksonville to GCM for 2/28 week.  I saw $545 and should have grabbed it.  Now all I have been seeing is $567.  I'm waiting.


----------



## akp (Jul 28, 2014)

MIA-GCM is available as an award ticket on AA.com for 17,500 AA miles each way (35k round trip).  For two, that would be 70,000 miles plus $175 in fees.  

Even better than that, since MIA-GCM is only 728 km, it is GREAT deal to book using British Airways Avios since it has a distance based award chart.  For two people, it is only 18,000 Avios plus $175.

if you don't have any BA Avios, you can transfer them from SPG points, Amex Membership Rewards, or Chase Ultimate Rewards.  And if you don't have any of those, you should 

If I had the option of flying out of MIA, I'd *always* have a stash of British Airways Avios 

Anita


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 28, 2014)

I purchased my NYC to GCM non stop tickets for February/March 2015 11 months out on Cayman Airways. I have $315 round trip...now they are quite a bit higher above  $420.  

Cayman airways flies from. Miami as well. Other airlines will generally be higher.
Jet Blue also flies to GCM.

I always book the tickets as soon as they are available.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 2, 2014)

Grayfal, when are you going and where?  I am going to Morritts Tortuga 2/28-3/7.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 2, 2014)

Ann-Marie said:


> Grayfal, when are you going and where?  I am going to Morritts Tortuga 2/28-3/7.


Our dates will overlap - looking forward to meeting you and DH.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 2, 2014)

Pat, is Pat H. going with you?


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 3, 2014)

Ann-Marie said:


> Pat, is Pat H. going with you?



Will send you a pm....


----------

